# If theres a will, there must be a way.



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you think about our Ghetto set up? Please don't try this at home Sev. I uploaded in order but they turn up all over the damn place. I'm sure you guys could figure out step 1 on your own.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like it works to me. What?......you think I'd never do something like that?


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

:thumbup:if you woulda incorporated the basketball hoop, that would have been truly ghetto!

who can argue when it works!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey... Atleast I'm wearing whites. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

fresh ones too it looks like JNLP. Its def a "what the heck is going on?" but looks like it worked real well and was pretty safe. Plus its a 1man deal too so tim can go play in the trees.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> . Plus its a 1man deal too so tim can go play in the trees.


Tim was taking pictures of the roof monkey. :yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

oh yah, duh. did you move the truck to the other side to get that? I have put a ladder on the ground and then parked a truck tire just barely on it to hold it but never put one in my truck. hey, at least you wernt in JNLP's way so he cant complain about having to paint around you.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> oh yah, duh. did you move the truck to the other side to get that? I have put a ladder on the ground and then parked a truck tire just barely on it to hold it but never put one in my truck. hey, at least you wernt in JNLP's way so he cant complain about having to paint around you.


It was peaceful, although I think more gets done when I'm around him. :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> at least you wernt in JNLP's way so he cant complain about having to paint around you.


Oh snap!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> It was peaceful, although I think more gets done when I'm around him. :whistling2:


awww


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

One guy works, one guy takes pictures of him working. Neato.:thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> One guy works, one guy takes pictures of him working. Neato.:thumbup:


Thats how we do it around here Cole. It's usually JNPL working and me taking pics and climbing trees. This is what we do best.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> It was peaceful, although I think more gets done when I'm around him. :whistling2:


Or is that that it just SEEMS like you get more done - by comparison

(Damn, the sh!t you guys sling is habit forming - sorry, my evil twin made me say that)


----------



## JacksonPaintCo (Jun 3, 2008)

What types of ladders specifically are you using? Is the small one like a little giant? Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks fun Hag, so you help set the jungle gym up and have your guy do all the dirty work. Nice! You need to be carefully there are some here that are watching you. We might have a Young Jedi taking pics of his help in the jungle gym at McDonald.

Glad it worked for you


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

And we wonder why people think painters are morons.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> And we wonder why people think painters are morons.


and drunks !


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

JacksonPaintCo said:


> What types of ladders specifically are you using? Is the small one like a little giant? Thanks


It's a $99 knock off version of Little Giant, Gorilla.

It's actually a pretty good setup. Stabilizer to give me a better area to work off of, truck foots my ladder so I don't have to pay Tim to stand around all day & don't hit the concrete when he wanders off forgetting about me, and Gorilla over the peak so I can easily work both sides for the upper peak without having to move anything. I did get alot of odd looks the past 2 days from all the other contractors driving by. :laughing:


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Man, that looks scary. I would be using roof jacks. clever though.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

What size ladder is that? We do that kind of set up all the time but a 40' shouldn't have to be put into the back of the truck..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good call on the little giant! The only time I ever slipped on a roof it was that exact same pitch and "double angle".


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> What size ladder is that? We do that kind of set up all the time but a 40' shouldn't have to be put into the back of the truck..


Thats a 24'er, we put that on the truck as a footer only and no other reason. That way, I was able to take pics. :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Thats a 24'er, we put that on the truck as a footer only and no other reason. That way, I was able to take pics. :thumbup:


It's a 28 fool!

We were on slick concrete so couldn't stake it & had nowhere to tie it off.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

99 bucks?? I paid nearly twice that for my Gorilla, I think. Still like it though when needed. One advantage is I can carry it *in* my van like a 6 footer.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

boman47k said:


> 99 bucks?? I paid nearly twice that for my Gorilla, I think. Still like it though when needed. One advantage is I can carry it *in* my van like a 6 footer.


Got it from HD. Just saw them the other day @ $109. Pretty sure I got it for $99 though. Was a few years ago.


----------

